# How do I enable my onboard graphics card..



## sheeklouche (Jan 21, 2009)

a long time ago when I bought my pci express graphics card.. I disabled my onboard. Now I do not know how to enable it again.. How do I do this?


----------



## sheeklouche (Jan 21, 2009)

When I go to device manager/display adapters it just shows the card that isnt onboard.


----------



## macroman (Sep 20, 2008)

look in your BIOS , some compters well do it for you when you take the card out ,you cant run the 2 at the same time


----------



## sheeklouche (Jan 21, 2009)

Not sure how to check bios I only need the onboard to run for now


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

remove the card from the device manager
reboot into the bios and check onboard is enabled

most recent computers will enable the onboard when the card is removed


----------



## sheeklouche (Jan 21, 2009)

It doesn't auto enable when I remove my card I disabled it manualy 3 yrs ago


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

then just
remove the card from the device manager
turn the computer off
change the cable over
boot into the bios and re-enable the onboard


----------

